# Predator 3500 spewing fuel while not running



## DeanHensler (Jul 25, 2020)

I have a brand new Predator 3500 inverter generator. Only 2 hours on it. I just filled it all the way up with gas and its been sitting in the back of my truck all day in 95 degree heat. I noticed gas all over the bed of my truck so I took the side cover off and witnessed it spewing gas out of the Open Canister Male Nipple as shown in the picture attached.

Does this mean I've got too much fuel in it or is there a greater problem? I can't believe it's just dumping fuel out while not running.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Okay Mister, what do you think you would feel like?? All filled up and no where to go but stuck in the bed of a truck in the blistering heat? ;>)
Now you know why jerry cans have a "fill to" line. Some room for air space to allow the fuel to expand in to should the ambient temperature rise. You probably got the genny ready for a job and then it turned out that you didn't need it after all, but you had it filled to the gills and now it feels like a pregnant mare. Don't do it again, Johny. But here in now lies another possible problem. Since the hot expanding fuel had no where to go it is possible that some leaked through the carb and into the engine oil, thus diluting the oil. Before running the genny make sure that the oil isn't showing high, diluted, and if it is you need to change it to fresh oil. If the oil is diluted with fuel it will not properly lubricate the engine and your shiny new jenny could turn into a seized lump of various metals pronto. Once deemed to be safe to run, operate the genny until the fuel shows several inches down from the neck. Or remove some fuel with a siphon or similar. Bob's your uncle, Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

DeanHensler said:


> Does this mean I've got too much fuel in it or is there a greater problem?


yea kinda a design flaw thing with the new left coast carb compliant generators..
the vent for the fuel cap is no longer there..
so the tank pressure vapor vent is in to that charcoal system...
so you need to leave at least 1 inch of room of fuel level to the top of the tank.
not to the top of the filler neck...

that leaves some room for the fuel to expand.
the gasoline could be boiling in that high temps...
the best thing to do is put the generator in the shade or have a generator tent over the generator.
click here for the generator tent page
those help keep the generator out of the rain as well as help on sun.

on any standard generator fuel tank the best rule on a fill of fuel is second knuckle on your index finger below the top of the tank.
at least on the honda gens or the clone gens.
or one finger below the filler neck.

or you can get one of the old style vented caps to let the tank breath if you are in the states
where carb regulations are not an issue.


----------

